# A DumbA$$ hit my Buyers salt spreader at a light. FIX?



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, you got to love morons whom can not drive or pay attention....

Stopped at a red light and 50.y.o. chubby red head, named Rose...non the less hits me.

I have a Buyers Salt Dogg tailgate spreader, the one with the horizontal auger. She broke the orange metal guard protecting the spinner and more importantly bent the spinner rod pretty good. The frame that is aluminum is also bent a bit from back to front. That looks like that is all. I'll post pictures soon.

To give a better mental picture. The spinner rod feeds up vertically to the drop hole where the auger is taking the salt to. I can not feel or see is there is anymore then a few gears to control movement.

Also will this potentially hinder or stop the speed control, vibrator, burst,...?

My question is what is my damage? Is it simply just the spinner rod that needs replaced or is there significant damage to also the motor and gears?

Is this a job that I, having 0 experience or knowledge on be able to fix or should I take it to a shop?

Thanks for the help and bop any goons on the head if you see them!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had the same happen, once w/ a plow & once w/ a spreader. My best advise is change your logic and demand full replacement value, one reason being is that your time is never even considered when filing a claim. Her insurance should have no problem w/ it & should be grateful that your claiming neck injury. You can make it go a lot easier if you give them 2-3 names of local dealers w/ the replacement value, model number, etc.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the thought. Do you think that the issue at hand can be severally damaging to the machine?

In your opinion will Geico go with that? $1900 about for a new one. I can bull$hit anyone. I'm not sure how strict and penny pinching they will be. 

Also I'm betting that the average adjuster has no knowledge of the inner workings of salt spreaders.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I would get a new one who knows what else is bent or fu(?ed up. Get a few prices on new ones thats all I can tell ya.




I do love my Z
Dave


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It's sometimes almost hard to know these days what kind of resistance you will get from an insurance company, one thing that will never change though is their interest in settling the claim as quickly as possible. They just want it off their table & for only $1900, I think you will be fine. The more you have prepared for the claims adjuster, the easier you will make their job and the faster you get paid.

I would probably start by having picks prepared that can be emailed, along w/ the police report. I would include w/ that 2 written estimate(s) from my favorite dealer, if I plan on giving them the sale...otherwise from elsewhere. The first estimate should include the cost of all parts damaged and those in question, as well as a hardware (fastener kit) for reassembly, all labor & tax. If it's priced out right, there should be no question as to which route is less expensive to "make you whole again." The other estimate of course is the one for replacement, labor to install, as well as tax. 

Have the written estimates ready to send by or before your next phone contact w/ the adjuster. If you wait too long, you can get lost in the shuffle & delayed. Your building the case, so you have the advantage. They have better things to do & bigger fish to fry, than to expend a great deal of time on learning about salt spreaders, so hand them what they want to see & you'll be fine. Make it easy for them to verify the info that you give them.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You got a police report right? If so small claims, if not good luck!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

agree on getting a new one!


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope, no police report. In my great state of PA I have to pay ridiculous amounts for new owners registration every year, have all vehicles state and emission inspected every year and the lazy police do not make reports for any auto accident unless a person is seriously injured and or a car is totaled.

The goon admitted guilt to her insurance company. So that is good. Just a matter of not getting screwed by them.

Coffee, good look, thank you.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

Insist on a new one, You provide an emergancy service where down time is unacceptable. Ask if they will accept responsibility for any slip and fall suits due to you not being able to service. I didn't think so - pay me! Then ask if you can buy the old one for scrap value.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, spoke to the ins. co. Looks like I need a receipt to get full reimbursement. The guy I bought it off only gave me a hand written receipt. That may not work. If any of you guys have a real receipt from a real company for the Buyers Tailgate Spreader TGS07 and are willing to scan and email me it that would be awesome. I may need that so I do not get screwed. Thank you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Have you dealer get you a price on a new one and have them put on paper that you had that same type. That should work.


----------

